# ferber machines



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

have you seen these? they have them on the shelf at our local target.









http://www.target.com/4moms-Goodnigh...8&pf_rd_t=5101


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Just the title of this thread made me want to uke

Ugh. I guess we're parenting by remote now. No need to actually have to come into contact with a child or check in on them. They remind me of those shock collars with remotes that some people train their dogs with. Not that I would use them on a dog either. Yuck!


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I'm not even going to look. The subject line alone is upsetting enough!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I seriously almost started to cry. Ages: 3 months +

Poor babies.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Why do I feel it's extremely telling that under "Other people who bought this item also bought" there's the Angelcare Monitor that makes sure the baby is still breathing. Do the moms who buy this UAV know that their poor lil' ones are at higher risk of SIDS since there's no caregiver even coming in the room to check on them? (In nature, babies left alone to scream would have either been eaten by wild animals or considered themselves abandoned and given up on living and just stopped breathing.)







Sad that this passes for "parenting" nowadays.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

That is DISGUSTING. Electronic child abuse...


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

it got good reviews too. i esp. like the crying baby icon. i think im going to barf


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

So sad...

I wonder if "reviews" criticizing the purpose of the device would be deleted.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i dont really understand the purpose... seems like a stop watch or ya know a clock would be just as effective. seems like this just makes mom and dad feel better.. since they wouldnt sell it if it werent safe


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I even get what it does









Does it just keep track of when the baby is crying vs sleeping? What is the point?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
So sad...

I wonder if "reviews" criticizing the purpose of the device would be deleted.


It says it takes five to seven days for reviews to appear.

I guess we will see.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/4moms-Goodnigh.../dp/B001LK73GC

I guess it basically times how long the baby has been crying so you can gradually increase that time. It shows you their sleep patterns online too so you can compare your child against the "norm". Just don't read the reviews, it will make your stomach turn.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

how sick! i think at least MDC mama's review got through!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that's pretty horrifying. How can people think this is okay?


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

That's just sad. Unfortunately it probably will Sell Sell Sell


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Disgusting. Yeah, let's have a device for mom to look at instead of following her instincts to go in there and soothe the baby.

When I submitted my review, the automated response said "Keep the reviews coming." So everyone, let's not disappoint them







...

(BTW, in my review I tried to provide helpful tips for parents who are looking at that device because they need good advice regarding babies and sleeping. But of course I did rate it with the lowest # stars that I could to lower its overall rating. I'm hoping you all can add other helpful tips, and not just rip the device up one side and down the other.)


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Wow, that really turned my stomach. I have a mom friend who uses something similar to time her baby's feedings for every three hours.

I think some parents would be truly happy if they could just leave their baby in a room alone all day long and go to them when they felt like it. It's no wonder people are so attention starved and needy.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I saw this in person once. I was at a baby/toy store with my dad while I was visiting him. My dad knew my son wasn't STTN then at 5 months (still isn't at 8 months) and pointed this thing out. I hrmphed, looked at the package and told him it would require I leave my son to cry. My dad immediately said oh no we don't want our baby to have to cry.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

:







It makes me so sad that someone would even need something like this....


----------



## caitsaunt (May 6, 2009)

Ugh, that just makes me sad! Poor babies...


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2009)

Mercy! What next?

At first it looked like some type of new-fangled walkie talkie, which my kid would love







.


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

I gave it a bad review, would have loved to add some links on CIO but I'm sure that would have gotten my review tossed.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Doesn't the No Cry Sleep Solution use a system of keeping track of your child's sleep patterns and logging those?


----------



## boatrat (Jul 21, 2008)

What realy got me was the review by the mom who said "it was really hard to listen to my baby cry but I followed the directions" and now he sleds through the night. Is this really what passes for parenting? I know it's hard to have a baby who doesn't sleep, but taking instructions from a sleep device is disturbing.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
My dad immediately said oh no we don't want our baby to have to cry.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Saw this for the first time today. So, so wrong and makes me very sad


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimPM* 

When I submitted my review, the automated response said "Keep the reviews coming." So everyone, let's not disappoint them







...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

that's just wrong.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

How sad









It breaks my heart to think of people buying this and that CIO is premeditated and not an act of desperation in the dead of night. Not that I agree either way, but I can't imagine a rational mind thinking this is a good idea.

Ugh, to that woman who reviewed it with 5 stars...there is a reason it was hard to listen to him cry! You knew it was wrong!


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow!! 53 mins crying??? http://www.goodnightsleeptrainer.com.../dailyview/118
That is ridiculous...


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

How much more detached can parenting get?

Baby's first cry-pod.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

The good reviews sounded like a joke. I expected to see "psyche!!" at the end but sadly that was not the case. These people should use birth control.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
Doesn't the No Cry Sleep Solution use a system of keeping track of your child's sleep patterns and logging those?

Two totally different tracking systems:

Apparently this sleep training device comes with some sort of online tracking, likely to track the length of crying over how many days







before the child just gives up. I wonder if they have a spot to put in collateral damage like shaking, vomiting, breathing troubles, baby getting stuck in crib rails trying to get out, etc. Nah, probably not, as they encourage you not to even peek in there and check on the baby I'm sure.

The NCSS book, instead, has you log how long it took you to get the baby to sleep (not how long they cried alone) and the method you used. You also track night wakings similarly. Someone could also easily make a program to do this online.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoebe* 
The good reviews sounded like a joke. I expected to see "psyche!!" at the end but sadly that was not the case.

Sadly, that is how many people view their children and how to "parent" them.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw this in BRU a few days ago and picked up the box to read it. I said "that's disgusting" out loud because I couldn't help it. Then this guy about 3' from me came over picked it up and put it in his basket







I wanted to say something to him but I couldn't


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
So sad...

I wonder if "reviews" criticizing the purpose of the device would be deleted.

I saw this awhile back and wrote one of those reviews, but I think it might have been at BabiesRUs. Sick concept, isn't it. It just goes to show that they'll market anything they hope people will think they "need."


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimPM* 
When I submitted my review, the automated response said "Keep the reviews coming." So everyone, let's not disappoint them







...

Don't forget to review the reviews ("Was this review helpful to you? Yes/No"), so that sorting by "Most Helpful" reviews shows OUR reviews, not the other ones!


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimPM* 
Don't forget to review the reviews ("Was this review helpful to you? Yes/No"), so that sorting by "Most Helpful" reviews shows OUR reviews, not the other ones!

*Done*


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

There are now 10 unfavorable reviews and the three original positive ones. The rating of the product has dropped significantly. Yuck. I can't say enough how repulsive this product is to me.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
Wow!! 53 mins crying??? http://www.goodnightsleeptrainer.com.../dailyview/118
That is ridiculous...

My friend has left her son and daughter both to cry for 2 hours. Yes. 2.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draupadi* 
My friend has left her son and daughter both to cry for 2 hours. Yes. 2.

That's just sad


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just a recommendation, ladies, to make your reviews more well thought out. This one sounded good and helpful, and told Moms what to do instead of buying this gross gadget:

_...Instead of using this device, consider checking out the following books:
No Cry Sleep Solution, Elizabeth Pantley
Sleepless in America, Mary Sheedy Kurcinka
Nighttime Parenting: How to Get Your Baby and Child to Sleep, William Sears..._

Otherwise, the reviews just sound self-righteous and judgemental. And people will blow them off. Let's make the reviews sound thoughtful and caring, so that women will actually know what to do instead.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
That's just sad









She's a great mother in most other ways- except for this. I bite my tongue whenever she mentions it.


----------



## ILovePie (Aug 1, 2008)

I looked around for more information and I can't figure out what's a joke and what's for real!
http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20090...eep-all-night/

http://gadgets.softpedia.com/news/4M...ht-953-01.html

I'm going to be sick.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
Wow, that really turned my stomach. I have a mom friend who uses something similar to time her baby's feedings for every three hours.

This? http://www.itzbeen.com/

I'm going to get it for DH for when I go back to work. Our daughter eats approximately every 2 hours and those 2 hours can really sneak up on you. Of course, he knows to feed her before that if she's showing signs of hunger.


----------



## LaughinWillow (Jul 1, 2007)

Added my review! I tried to point out that human infants have a natural instinct to fear being alone in the dark - humans slept in family groups for tens (or hundreds) of thousands of years! It's just so incredibly sick to terrorize a helpless infant by forcing them to scream endlessly for help and have none come. And we wonder why our society is so [email protected]#$ed up!







:


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

this makes me so very sad.

uke


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILovePie* 
I looked around for more information and I can't figure out what's a joke and what's for real!
http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20090...eep-all-night/

I think its just a pretty backhanded review of the product. It's kind of hard to believe its real.

Quote:

Tired of all that pesky parenting? Well now you can pick up the 4moms Goodnight Sleep Trainer and *take at least some of the thinking out of parenting*...


----------



## jlanda (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wanderinggypsy* 
Baby's first cry-pod.

I know this is a serious discussion, but man that was witty!







:


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalizz* 
That actually looks kind of cool







: I can see how it would be useful- it keeps track of how long it's been since baby was last fed, changed, awake, etc. Of course, I can see how it would be abused, but this isn't anywhere near as bad as the CIO walkie-talkie thing.

That might actually be useful if one has a child who has special needs to keep track of meds and stuff like that.

To keep track of how long one's baby has been crying however...I don't see alternative uses?


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

The description on some of these sites says it helps to LULL the baby to sleep... like it's a lullaby or something. I looked up lull in the dictionary and a synonym was SOOTHE. So I looked up soothe and it defined he word as: to bring comfort, solace or reassurance; to bring peace. Hmmm, is crying to sheer exhaustion, then giving up on momma or daddy SOOTHING yourself to sleep? Even doctors use the flowery "sooth" to sleep line about CIO. Interesting.


----------

